
The E2 Dynamic Multicore System - luu
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/e2/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Core Fusion has been around since 2007:
[http://www.cs.rochester.edu/~ipek/isca07.pdf](http://www.cs.rochester.edu/~ipek/isca07.pdf)

------
bhouston
Sounds like itanium again with vliw

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_long_instruction_word](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_long_instruction_word)

------
gaul
This is similar to the older TRIPS system which Doug Burger also worked on:

[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~trips/](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~trips/)

